# Chocolate Temptress's Twins!



## FlyingFeetsFarm (Nov 28, 2012)

Here they are, I am so happy! I finally got a doe kid out of her after 3 years of waiting, and boy is this little girl beautiful. Her name is Evelynn, she is the dark swiss marked kid. The buck kid will be wethered and sold to a pet home, he is adorable to, I love his light swiss markings.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute! Congrats!


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

congrats, very cute.


----------



## goatiegirl (Jan 7, 2013)

Double-ly cute!! If I lived closer you would have a buyer for that little guy


----------



## mtmom75 (May 19, 2011)

omg they're so adorable! Love their colors and markings


----------



## adriHart (Nov 1, 2012)

Super cute, congrats on your little ones.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Very beautiful kids! Congrats!


----------



## stonehillfarm (Feb 17, 2013)

how much would you want for the soon to be wether?


----------



## FlyingFeetsFarm (Nov 28, 2012)

Thank you everyone  they are both little cuties! I am so happy with both of them. 

I am asking $100 for the wether.


----------



## ArborGoats (Jan 24, 2013)

Very cute! Love the color on both of them!


----------



## DaisyMayFarm (Jan 19, 2013)

Congrats! Love the doeling's color.
Nola


----------



## StarMFarm (Jan 17, 2013)

Congrats, they are both adorable!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Adorable


----------



## FlyingFeetsFarm (Nov 28, 2012)

Thank you everyone.


----------



## chapinranch (Apr 30, 2012)

very cute kids flyingfeetsfarm plenty of doelings this year


----------



## FlyingFeetsFarm (Nov 28, 2012)

Thank you, I am very happy that I have gotten a doe kid out of every doe so far.


----------

